# Clipping under-ear flaps?



## shallbe (Jan 16, 2012)

It is normal to clip the ear flaps on the under side for Cockers, isn't it?

Why is this? What advantages does it have?

I haven't been having Tweed's clipped, but am thinking of having them do it this next time he goes to the groomer's, to help keep him cooler and keep mats down during the summer.

shallbe


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

By not grooming the ear flaps, you are potentially creating the perfect environment for bacteria and fungal growth which can cause an ear infection. So they groom the undersides of the ears to prevent this. It also gives a cleaner look to the finished product.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

BostonBullMama said:


> By not grooming the ear flaps, you are potentially creating the perfect environment for bacteria and fungal growth which can cause an ear infection. So they groom the undersides of the ears to prevent this. It also gives a cleaner look to the finished product.


Yep, this. Spaniels can get a lot of fur on their ears which can hold in moisture and debris (and can mat). It's standard grooming practice in all spaniel breeds to clip about the top 1/3-1/2 of the fur on the ear both inside and outside to give a neat appearance and help it stay cleaner, especially for hunting dogs who can pick up all sorts of things in their fur.


----------



## shallbe (Jan 16, 2012)

I really enjoy his fluffly ears, so I probably won't have the outside clipped, but will ask them to clip the inside...I don't know why they've never suggested it, but I will specifically ask.

I am careful to comb out his ears once or twice a week to prevent mats, but he doesn't like it and it would take less time if the inside was clipped.

shallbe


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

shallbe said:


> I really enjoy his fluffly ears, so I probably won't have the outside clipped, but will ask them to clip the inside...I don't know why they've never suggested it, but I will specifically ask.
> 
> I am careful to comb out his ears once or twice a week to prevent mats, but he doesn't like it and it would take less time if the inside was clipped.
> 
> shallbe


This is what I do with Kabota. I love his ear fluff and got pretty angry the one time it was clipped, but the fur on the inside has to go so as to allow as much ventilation as possible.


----------

